# Fetal non-stress testing



## jwestfall (Sep 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can find the documentation guidelines for fetal non-stress testing?  I am aware that the provider needs to document the reason for the test along with his findings, but am having trouble finding the guidelines.


----------



## khines80 (Nov 17, 2018)

Take a look at this website: http://www.hcpro.com/content.cfm?dp=HIM&content_id=275167

FNST documentation requirements

The clinical FNST documentation needs to include four elements to be coded and billed.
1.Clinical indication, for example decreased fetal movement, IUGR, etc.
2.Interpretation, for example fetal heart tones (FHT) show a baseline of 130 bpm with 10x10 accelerations and moderate variability, reactive with no decelerations.
3.Time noted, for example that a patient was monitored for a certain number of minutes or hours through the course of the stay.
4.Signature and authentication.

All payers require the provider to sign the documentation and interpretation


----------



## markel918 (Dec 11, 2018)

https://www.acog.org/-/media/Depart...ormation-NST.pdf?dmc=1&ts=20181211T2235504764.

ACOG has a good one. Last updated Feb 2018 and current.


----------

